# pacman or bullfrog



## iceir (Jun 17, 2008)

which is better a pacman or a bullfrog and which is more interesting 
THANKS:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Willem (Apr 10, 2008)

I've never had a bullfrog but I love my pacman frog :2thumb:


----------



## Rico (Jan 5, 2007)

I couldnt decide between them. The African Bullfrog has an amazing feeding response and youl probably see it more. Id have to say the pacman is better looking though. Maybe you could get both lol.


----------



## toxic (Jul 1, 2008)

Get them both and let them pic witch one you keep :lol2:














Only joking:2thumb:


----------



## The Chillinator (Jun 26, 2008)

Go for the Pacman.


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

pacmans are far more pretty. bullfrogs are great to watch when theres food around (my pyxie will even beg). what sort of bullfrog were you thinking of.


----------



## Bullfrog (Jan 21, 2008)

Pyxicephalus adspersus ftw!!!


----------



## chimpy666 (Jan 2, 2007)

Pacman frogs sit and wait for food good feeding response when food comes near, but this is nothing in comparison to P adspersus who are monsters when it comes to food who actually chase it around their tanks. 

so I put it to the jury "looks" or "raw feeding power"


Go Bullfrog!!! :no1: make sure tho you dont get mis sold a dwarf african bullfrog as that can really nark you off, they have the same feeding styles bit dont grow into the loveable beasts the normal bullfrogs do.


----------



## Pete 2oo7 (Nov 8, 2007)

:no1:
Pac Man


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

If you're after a pretty frog then pacman.


----------



## chimpy666 (Jan 2, 2007)

If your your looking for a beast get a Bull :lol2:


----------



## sexybrox (May 15, 2008)

*...*

i got both .. but i think pacman is more tame but pixie is more fun to feed.... i got both


----------



## stopstealingmyname (May 31, 2008)

bullfrog = more active and some get huuuuge

pacman= eating machine with cool colourings wich doesnt really move much unless food is involved.


my pacman is great, still a froglet , his feeding response is awesome though fed him yesterday and the cricket didnt even manage a step after I dropped him in before it was just antenae sticking out of his mouth :lol2:


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

stopstealingmyname said:


> bullfrog = more active and some get huuuuge
> 
> pacman= eating machine with cool colourings wich doesnt really move much unless food is involved.
> 
> ...


They're great when they're alert. Mine will take the cricket out of the air as I drop it sometimes! On a few occasions it's had the feeding tongs in it's mouth it's moved so quick lol


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

You'll find my opinions on them both in this post-Afro Bullies rule!
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/amphibians/147249-frogs-toads-3.html


----------



## chimpy666 (Jan 2, 2007)

I agree with that joe, a poor mans bullfrog haha.

Horses for courses I guess, bullfrogs are the real deal.

I will keep banging on about it, I am getting my new one monday all this talk has made me hungry for more frog


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

Good luck with it chimpy mate, love mine to bits, he just came out of a self induced estivation the otherday and is RAVENOUS! Glad your taste in frogs is better than your taste in teams. Ever considered a claret and blue shirt and blowing bubbles?


----------



## dandeftones (Mar 18, 2008)

*hi*

i love ball frogs african bull frogs are nice


----------



## Alpha Dog (Jan 3, 2008)

Pac man frogs are some of my favs along with african bullfrogs. cant go wrong with either 1.


----------



## Rico (Jan 5, 2007)

Alpha Dog said:


> Pac man frogs are some of my favs along with african bullfrogs. cant go wrong with either 1.


 
Nice Ornate I wish I could find one.


----------



## Jadeypop (Apr 4, 2008)

I say pacman, they seem more colourful and pretty, then again bullfrogs, like you say, you get more out of them...(not litteraly)

choose either


----------



## Rico (Jan 5, 2007)

Its worth getting a bullfrog just to see it eat a lobworm lol.


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

I cant see how its a contest! Why settle for a horned frog if you can get a bullfrog?


----------



## Alpha Dog (Jan 3, 2008)

inkyjoe said:


> I cant see how its a contest! Why settle for a horned frog if you can get a bullfrog?


It should not be a contest!:lol:

GET THEM BOTH.


----------



## kieran8143 (Mar 10, 2008)

get both of them! i think they are both awesome!


----------

